# First 1000 Watt Indoor Cali Medical Op



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 17, 2009)

Well to start off my plants are in week 9 and are pretty much done, i had a journal on rollitup but have recently switched over to here (marijuanapassion)! im 100 % leagal and have a medical prop 215 card! im growing with a 1000 watt hps bulb and its running off a lumatek digi ballast with a radiant ac hood with 6 inch ducting. i recently bought a portable ac to get rid of my heat problems! im having truoble with spider mites big time! im growing bubble gum, grape ape, purple kush and a random in a 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5FT grow tent i bought off ebay! as for my nutes i have pretty much stopped and am just using water!! i was using pura vida grow and bloom and liquid karma, purple maxx and gravity! well heres a few pics and check out youtube for a vid! thanks ill catch u guys later


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 17, 2009)

i had to resize them! 

the first 2 pics are of the kryptonite that i picked last week, it yielded a half oz and was real fruity!

3rd pic is of the crop at day 35  6-14-2009 so that was a month ago!

4th pic is the random plants top

Ill post recent pics tonight, check out youtube and type in "dankweeksv8z" for a video at day 54!!!!!!!!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 17, 2009)

Brother wheres the fan leaves.I checked the vid. bro no growth-no fan leaves.Basicly already cut for ya.IMO cut em,figure out where/when/why it all went wrong and switch it up!Good luck.2-3oz dried is my guess


----------



## Locked (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow..watched the video...Gotta agree with DS...they look like someone snuck into your grow room while you were sleeping and manicured your plants...


----------



## sweetnug (Jul 19, 2009)

Many leaves do die off, especially at the end of their lives.  Just like in the clone stage, where the lower leaves yellow and die because they are using their energy below ground.  Look at any nice garden at the peak of harvest and look at the tips and some of the fans, they yellow and die.


----------



## ishnish (Jul 19, 2009)

:chillpill:


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 19, 2009)

Dang I was thinkin 2-3 from 1.Now your braggin bout TOTAL WEIGHT,LMAO.Looks like "Buds gone bad".Now I'm doggin


----------



## GrimReafer (Jul 20, 2009)

...we are friendly...you're the one in a hissy. Congrats on the first grow, but no need to get all defensive. They stated their opinions, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow this thread has really heated up... LOL


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 20, 2009)

Trafic said:
			
		

> So you must fit right in.
> 
> BTW, you're buds are pretty small.


 
thanks^^^^^^ 

it bought me 2 more lights and alot more nutes, we'll see wat u guys think when i get 3 lbs next harvest


----------



## Amber Dog (Jul 20, 2009)

that is a lot of anger Francis


----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2009)

Shucks he got banned...I don't understand why...he had such a great personality...now he will not be able to enlighten us with all that wisdom he was spouting...
I think he wld need to grow about 500 plants to get to his 3lb goal next harvest with *his* grow methods...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 21, 2009)

no my account got suspended! i was allowed to come back today at 2pm! i guess i wont cuss on here anymore, sorry guys, well anyway thanks for the comments, i love em! i cut down 4 plants so far and dryed net is 3 1/2 oz! its some pretty good smoke nice and smooth! i dryed for 3 days and cured for 3! i will be picking up some new genetics sometime soon! i will be building a 10 x 20 no window room in my new house and will be completed in the next month for 3 or 4 1000 watters and a c02 system along with my portable 12,000 btu ac unit to cool things down, im also picking up a 6 inch eclipse inline to help out! i think my buds are so small cuz every single plant is REALLY ROOTBOUND and i stopped all nutes in week 7! its now going on week 10! ive been giveing nothin but water since then! my plants were really messed up from the nitro nutes i gave them in vegging and so i flushed and went directly into 12/12, so it took them a lil longer cuz of the nute burn! its my first time though so im still learning, any feedback or comments please post them.
thanks 

oh ya i gave 4 plants some bloom nutes and the nugs literraly blew up over night a few days ago


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hi mr albino is you 'professor pat pending' what with 3-4 1000w's, co2,ac etc  id just learn some basics instead of wasting all that money on achieving what will be in your case virtually impossible.
> 
> lol
> 
> ...



...."eeeeasy" now  
though I do agree that he would probably be better off to learn to 'optimize' his skills, before trying to "go big"...


----------



## earlmaster09 (Jul 22, 2009)

holy cow did that argument blow outta control, i think someone needs some:ccc:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 24, 2009)

seriously will u guys just stay out of my thread!!!!!! 

its not wasting money! its actually called investing buddy!!! stop hating, i use a 400 for some clones ha ha save some money and get some 1000's! and actually i would say a lb of some indo dense nugz is pretty good for a first timer bud!!!! so just get out of my thread NOW


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm just sayin, where and when.


----------



## Locked (Jul 25, 2009)

Everyone please leave Albino alone...he obviously knows way more then all of us combined and we are clearly just jealous....Albino please continue to teach us even though we are unworthy...and please keep PM ing me telling me I don't know anything about growing...


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm a goon... and I'm fixin' to flex me muscles..  If you kids want to pull hair 'n kick shins, keep it off the board.  
My advice is to utilize the "ignore" feature, and save yourselves some trouble from the "goon squad".. 
AD was suspended for his trashing the filter and rules. No need to further provoke the issue.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 25, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I'm just sayin, where and when.


 
first of all i wasnt even talking to you, i thought u left my journal for good, man was i wrong!!!!! 

you in nor cal near sac??????


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Everyone please leave Albino alone...he obviously knows way more then all of us combined and we are clearly just jealous....Albino please continue to teach us even though we are unworthy...and please keep PM ing me telling me I don't know anything about growing...


 
are you done yet rat????


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 25, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> shut up greenfingers youre boring us all
> 
> Time4Plan-B


 
scooter i thought u were leaving to go study and i thought u were blocking me, wat happened???? am i that damn sexy or wat?? and its my journal homeboy your the one thats boring me along with ur buddies so get out!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 25, 2009)

when the hell did i say i know it all, seriously bro just shut up or get out, this is a growing forum, not no jerry springer show ho. im learning just like you, so let me learn and do what i do and u stick to doing watever u do, cuz seriosuly im way to old and way to mature to be arguing over the net, if ur not in cali then we dont have nothing to talk about, peace, and after this dont trip i cant read wat u type im blocking you since ur obviously some immature kid, peace


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 25, 2009)

Seems u got a lil slammed, just take it with a grain of salt man.

But, I gotta tell ya man, I watched ur vid,and though u did get some bud, it is only a fraction of the potential. Your plants burned up man, and it looks like Nuit issues, but could be heat.
Don't flip out man, it is just obvious that the plants are not the picture of health. I think if you adjusted a few things, you could really blow out some great herb.

Was your room temp ok for the entire grow? If so, you are definatly overfeeding man.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd cast my line into this stormy sea.Albino,if you are happy with what you are growing,I say good for you.Personally I think anybody can grow a plant.And if they only get a joint at harvest,I say good for them.Everyone gets different amounts off X number of plants.Everyone has different methods,habits,mixes,etc.I think those 40+ reputable growers might have been using manners in thier replies,which is also needed here I think.Seems to me you came through the door like a peacock with his tail all spread out wide saying"look at me,see what I can do".I think you forgot about the "peckin order",and manners.Now if you came in like "hey guys this is my first time growing,tell me what you think." You probaly would have gotten the same response and probaly acted as you did so basically live with it.I know,I know I'll show myself out.


----------



## Locked (Jul 25, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> are you done yet rat????



I dunno..are you done PM'ing me?



			
				AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> and sorry dirty nig south but i cut 3 plants and averaged 24 grams a piece! so im about already over the 2-3 0Z mark! stop hating and go do some reasearch and mess with your own crop and keep ur comments to ur self! YOU OBVIOUSLY DONT KNOW ****!!!!!!!!!! and that goes for the both of you newbs!!!!!!!


This is were you used a racial epithet and then bragged about averaging 24 grams per plant...I averaged more then that off of my Auto Dwarfs last grow... but you don't see me running around telling the world how great I am do you?...You PM'd me to tell me I don't know crap...I didn't PM you...you posted a grow journal with a poll on it... sounds like you wanted input?? Then when we do gve input you get your panties all up in a bunch and go ballistic on anyone who does not see how brilliant and talented a grower you (think you) are...

Why don't you start another GJ titled "This is the I am so awesome Grow Journal and if you do not agree don't post in it..." Just come in and stroke my ego... it is what I am really here for any how....

Do me a favor and do not PM me anymore.... It seems you did the same amount of research on me as you did on growing because in your PM you told me to stop wasting my time with the "7 inch autos and grow real plants"...well if you had clicked on my 1st grow you wld hve seen I hve already done that and gotten pretty good results too...I got a hell of a lot more then 24 grams per plant..that's for sure...

And since I did not ask you to PM me there is no reason for it to be private...so here it is for everyone to enjoy..



			
				AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> U OBVIOUSLY DONT KNOW ANYTHING! WE'LL SEE WAT I GET IN A 10X10 WITH NO WINDOWS, CO2, AC, AND 4 1000'S WITH 100 BABIES! SAY WAT U WANT BUT FOR A FIRST TIMER I PULLED IT OFF PRETTY GOOD! U OBVIOSULY DONT KNOW WAT 1/2 GRAM PER LIGHT MEANS HAAAAA??? BUST OUT YOUR CALCULATER, SO CHECK OUT MY JOURNAL IN 2 MONTHS TO SEE MY HARVEST
> 
> MAYBE IT WILL MAKE U WANNA UPGRADE AND STOP MESSING WITH THOSE 7 INCH BABIES UR GROWING AND MOVE ON TO BIGGER AND BETTER THINGS



Peace...let me know when your grow book comes out....I will make sure to not buy it....


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 25, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Seems u got a lil slammed, just take it with a grain of salt man.
> 
> But, I gotta tell ya man, I watched ur vid,and though u did get some bud, it is only a fraction of the potential. Your plants burned up man, and it looks like Nuit issues, but could be heat.
> Don't flip out man, it is just obvious that the plants are not the picture of health. I think if you adjusted a few things, you could really blow out some great herb.
> ...


 
my room was hott for sometime (90 - 95). the 6th week i bought a 12,000 btu portable ac! i barely gave them nutes, when i did i only gave them 1 teaspoon per gallon, the bottle said 6 teaspoons! my scheldule was water, water, feed (1 teaspoon of pura vida bloom) i still have a whole bottle pretty much! it could probally be the thrips and spider mites! wat u think??????? im building a 10x20 bedroom/growroom so im just gonna start new with all new clones that are healthy and use my azatrol to prevent them! i got infested and tried to kill them after that, thats where i messed up at


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 25, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I dunno..are you done PM'ing me?
> 
> dude im not even gonna waste my time copying and pasting wat u said to me loser, catch ya later i hit the ignore button on ya, so u might as well just stay out here, i dont want to hear your 2 cents, ill listen to everyone else and take there knowledge in and keep on learning! u just came off on me wrong in the beginng along with ds and time4plan-b see ya guys later


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 25, 2009)

oldsman said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd cast my line into this stormy sea.Albino,if you are happy with what you are growing,I say good for you.Personally I think anybody can grow a plant.And if they only get a joint at harvest,I say good for them.Everyone gets different amounts off X number of plants.Everyone has different methods,habits,mixes,etc.I think those 40+ reputable growers might have been using manners in thier replies,which is also needed here I think.Seems to me you came through the door like a peacock with his tail all spread out wide saying"look at me,see what I can do".I think you forgot about the "peckin order",and manners.Now if you came in like "hey guys this is my first time growing,tell me what you think." You probaly would have gotten the same response and probaly acted as you did so basically live with it.I know,I know I'll show myself out.


 
YES ANYONE CAN GROW A WEED!!! BUT THERES ALWAYS ROOM TO IMPROVE! some of the guys jsut came off to me a lil hard, and so i got mad about it, im over it thoguh im ignoring those 3 guys! ill build my rep up! ya i guess i should of had more leafs on those damn things! ya im just happy i had a harvest but now its time to do some more homework and see wat went wrong! i def have a pest problem but cant do nothing about it, i tried everything in the book (neem oil, alcohol/water mix, dish soap, foxfarm no bug me, fogger, azatrol) and i still have these things, so hopefully when im done framing my room up ill start fresh with no bugs and no plants with bugs and ill use my azatrol as a preventative! maybe i needed to give more bloom nutes????? it def was hott but i ended up getting a ac in week 6 of flower! sorry if i came off wrong to some of you guys but some of those dudes just made me mad! im willing to listen adn learn from all you, that is why i signed up for this forum!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 26, 2009)

What nuit brand are you usuing?

Controlling the spider mites is critical man. Ensure that you use the Azetrol every 3-4 days for a couple of weeks while you are vegging. Spidermites lay thousands of eggs and they mature and hatch every 3-4 days.

Spidermites will eat your leaves with the quickness, and high heat will make them thrive.

So, start over with your new room. Treat your plants with the azetrol like clock work. 

The next big thing will be getting a good nuit regimine for you, so let us know what nuits you plan to use, and maybe what strain you are thinking of running.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 26, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> ya i guess i should of had more leafs on those damn things! ya im just happy i had a harvest but now its time to do some more homework and see wat went wrong! i  im willing to listen adn learn from all you, that is why i signed up for this forum!


Seems like the leaf thing is what got all this started.Most of us know fan leaves will be used up and die but I don't think it is supposed to be that dramatic is what the guys were saying to start with then it went crazy from there.I hear you about just being happy with a harvest of any amount.I am close to harvesting my first plant I've ever grown and if I get 10-15g:hubba:  I will be happy.Not much but still something to feel good about knowing it will get better as long as I listen,learn and apply correctly.These guys/girls will still help because they are growers and that's what this is all about.I think you need to keep it simple though.100 babies is a lot for anybody to manage.Keep it small but well managed.


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 26, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> now stop all your hating or get out of my thread! im here to talk about cannabis not all ur guys immature bullshit! for the last time..............plants will use up all the nutes in soil and then go to the leafs and suck all the nutes out of them in the last 2 weeks while ur giveing them water and will start to die off! and i said 40+rep growers liked my vids and my setup!!! DID I SAY I WAS THE NEXT CERVATES?????? if u were in cali i would show u the finished product, for my first time i would say its pretty dank, i made a video last night for all you OTHER guys, check it out and dont hate....:watchplant:
> 
> heres a few pics too



  Hi, I'm going to be as nice as possible. First most here give constructive criticism, we don't hate. It is easy to take the type written word and read things not intended into it. There are many experienced growers here, many that have done their research and have grown for years.

 You are right about fan leaves dying off. It is good sometimes to remove bottom dead ones to allow air up into the plant...but...for the most part it's best to let nature take it's course and let them get used up and fall off. Please take this as positive advise, not hating. Your plants look like they have been stripped of most of their leaves. This will diminish your bud growth and give you smaller buds. They may seem OK to you but I like growing buds the size of my arm, not my hand.

 Just for an experiment on your next grow leave the leaves alone and let the plant run it's course and you can make your own evaluation then. Again, just offering some well founded advise not in any type of mean way...constructive criticism. That's why we are here at this site. One more thing...please be civil to everyone here, that is part of what makes this site different from the others. In the name of Rodney King..."Why can't we all just get along?" 

 I think it was Bombbudpuffa? that said he would mix an aspirin in with his water sometimes to control the bugs and it works, it's somewhere on this site. Good luck and I hope you enjoy your rewards of the grow and even better on the next one...Also about the nutes. It is wise to start out very slow as you did, one teaspoon instead of 6, then slowly increase over time. A pH/tds/ppm meter is also handy and really a must. 


PS Here's the link on aspirin.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583&highlight=aspirin


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 26, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> What nuit brand are you usuing?
> 
> Controlling the spider mites is critical man. Ensure that you use the Azetrol every 3-4 days for a couple of weeks while you are vegging. Spidermites lay thousands of eggs and they mature and hatch every 3-4 days.
> 
> ...


 
well after i finish drywalling and hooking everything up in my new room im gonna go to a cannabis club in san fransisco where i know reliable clones are at and get all purp and kush strains! im using pura vida grow and bloom! i also have purple maxx and gravity as a flowering additive! and bat guana that i lay on my top soil! i also have ff grow big but i dont use it! should i be mixing brands of different nutes??? cuz some are devrived from all kinds of different stuff. i plan on using floranova next grow! im not sure though

im gonna use that azatrol every 3-5 days! im starting of with healthy plants when im done building though! ill prob get rid of these or something


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 26, 2009)

oldsman said:
			
		

> Seems like the leaf thing is what got all this started.Most of us know fan leaves will be used up and die but I don't think it is supposed to be that dramatic is what the guys were saying to start with then it went crazy from there.I hear you about just being happy with a harvest of any amount.I am close to harvesting my first plant I've ever grown and if I get 10-15g:hubba: I will be happy.Not much but still something to feel good about knowing it will get better as long as I listen,learn and apply correctly.These guys/girls will still help because they are growers and that's what this is all about.I think you need to keep it simple though.100 babies is a lot for anybody to manage.Keep it small but well managed.


 
ya i still need to learn some stuff and im gonna pick up a grow book to read up on! i plan on doing like 80 - 100 vegged no taller than 12"! im kinda iffy on the c02 thing though. we'll see, i should have my ballasts soon


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 26, 2009)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm going to be as nice as possible. First most here give constructive criticism, we don't hate. It is easy to take the type written word and read things not intended into it. There are many experienced growers here, many that have done their research and have grown for years.
> 
> You are right about fan leaves dying off. It is good sometimes to remove bottom dead ones to allow air up into the plant...but...for the most part it's best to let nature take it's course and let them get used up and fall off. Please take this as positive advise, not hating. Your plants look like they have been stripped of most of their leaves. This will diminish your bud growth and give you smaller buds. They may seem OK to you but I like growing buds the size of my arm, not my hand.
> 
> ...


 
ya im not noticing and growth anymore with the buds! i need more leafs on them lol!!!!! i know wat u guys mean now! 

next grow im starting off fresh with new healthy cuts and im gonna use azatrol for a preventative! i wont let these bugs get my stash again!

ya ill leave the leafs on, i think somethign might of went wrong thoguh for all of mine to just die and fall off! im not sure thoguh im a newb and im still learning!


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 27, 2009)

In addition to using the Azetrol you probably want to disinfect all walls, grow gear before you start again.  imo its better to stick with one simple nute mix at less than full strength to start, then if things go well you can mess around trying different additives.  

If you're planning more than 1-2 1000W Co2 is the way to go, but it wont help at all if temps aren't in check.  If you already have a big AC fine, but keep in mind its cheaper to run a couple 12" can fans to control heat than to run a 12,000 btu AC.

and im saying this from experience, growing 80-100 small plants is alot more trouble than vegging longer with less plants.  i started with 144 plants under 8000W vegged a short time, now i run 72 plants under 8000W vegged 4-6 weeks. all in all, less work, more bud

and if you're already headed to SF for clones go to harborside and blue sky in oakland, both have great clones, but ya gotta be at blue sky by 6 or 7am to have a decent place in line. ya got some work to do to improve the health and yield of your plants, but just read thru all the stickies here on MP that will point you in the right direction.  good luck with the next grow


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't see you mention your pH or PPMs anywhere here.  If your pH is not on, it can cause all kinds of problems, like nute lock out, your leaves falling off, and small bud growth.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 27, 2009)

ive never tested ppm, isnt that important for hydro???? i tested my ph of my water and its around 6.3 - 6.7 it wasnt clear though cuz i used a pool tester strip, i will buy a digi soon enough! also i buy purified water, do i need to add calmag to that????

 ya im gonna do alot of more research cuz i have about a month before everything needs to start up again! before i take anything to my new house should i 50%water/50% bleach everything (fans, hood, ducting, tent, my whole bedroom where my furniture and bed is since all that is going to the new house??????) i def want to get everything in check before i bring everything over there, im gonna try and be mite free!

damn 8000 watts is nice, u pull off a big harvest huh! ill only be at 3 or 4 1000's with the portable ac running 24/7! the outside temp here is hott (95 - 105)! so i dont think some inlines would cut it! thats why i bought my ac a couple months ago. so wats 72 plants, 9 plants per light or so??? how do u cool your room?


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 27, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> ive never tested ppm, isnt that important for hydro???? i tested my ph of my water and its around 6.3 - 6.7 it wasnt clear though cuz i used a pool tester strip, i will buy a digi soon enough! also i buy purified water, do i need to add calmag to that????
> 
> the outside temp here is hott (95 - 105)! so i dont think some inlines would cut it! thats why i bought my ac a couple months ago. so wats 72 plants, 9 plants per light or so??? how do u cool your room?


 
very important, get a digital pH meter, and a digital ppm meter, will be the best investment you can make.  outside temps are similar in my area, however i run the lights at night when temp are usually below 80.  I use 12" can fans and 12" inline fans to cool the lights (fewer large fans is more efficient than several smaller inlines).  I have a 12,000 btu AC which is only neccessary to remove the heat created by the propane Co2 gen and the dehumidifer.  If I was using an open system without Co2 the AC would not be needed.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 27, 2009)

ya i plan on getting a digi tester by next grow! im not real familar with parts per million though! ive never tested that or really read up on it! ya i run my lights at night too! my house stays hot for some reason though! im about to be in a new place though so ill have a way better environment as im building my own room to suit my girls needs! 

so with 3 or 4 lights (4000 watts) u would just get a couple big inlines to cool her down???? (8, 10, 12")??? how many and where do u place yours to cool it down efficiently?????


----------



## meds4me (Jul 27, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> YES ANYONE CAN GROW A WEED!!! BUT THERES ALWAYS ROOM TO IMPROVE! some of the guys jsut came off to me a lil hard, and so i got mad about it, im over it thoguh im ignoring those 3 guys! ill build my rep up! ya i guess i should of had more leafs on those damn things! ya im just happy i had a harvest but now its time to do some more homework and see wat went wrong! i def have a pest problem but cant do nothing about it, i tried everything in the book (neem oil, alcohol/water mix, dish soap, foxfarm no bug me, fogger, azatrol) and i still have these things, so hopefully when im done framing my room up ill start fresh with no bugs and no plants with bugs and ill use my azatrol as a preventative! maybe i needed to give more bloom nutes????? it def was hott but i ended up getting a ac in week 6 of flower! sorry if i came off wrong to some of you guys but some of those dudes just made me mad! im willing to listen adn learn from all you, that is why i signed up for this forum!


 

Not to stir this ugly "pot" anymore than it needs but :
1) you dont "own " anything here. Its an "OPEN" forum to exchange ideas , ect. 
2nd) The "tude" you are throwing out there is what you get back. Its called Karma.  
3rd) I'm not a "hater" but you need a chill pill brah !


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> ya i plan on getting a digi tester by next grow! im not real familar with parts per million though! ive never tested that or really read up on it! ya i run my lights at night too! my house stays hot for some reason though! im about to be in a new place though so ill have a way better environment as im building my own room to suit my girls needs!
> 
> so with 3 or 4 lights (4000 watts) u would just get a couple big inlines to cool her down???? (8, 10, 12")??? how many and where do u place yours to cool it down efficiently?????



I will dig up the link i hve to good ph and ppm testers for a real good price...The cheap ph strips tend to be worthless...I never knew my tap water was at a ph of 8.3 till I got the pen...the strips said it was a lil below 7...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 27, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I will dig up the link i hve to good ph and ppm testers for a real good price...The cheap ph strips tend to be worthless...I never knew my tap water was at a ph of 8.3 till I got the pen...the strips said it was a lil below 7...


 
thanks man appreciate it! 

ya i used the cheap strips and it said my tap is at 7.5, i bet its higher than that! it said my purified water is at like 6.3 - 6.7 i think. ive been wanting to get a digi but have been putting it off cuz i recently just bought the portable ac! arnt the digis like $100 or something??????


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> thanks man appreciate it!
> 
> ya i used the cheap strips and it said my tap is at 7.5, i bet its higher than that! it said my purified water is at like 6.3 - 6.7 i think. ive been wanting to get a digi but have been putting it off cuz i recently just bought the portable ac! arnt the digis like $100 or something??????



I paid like 23 bucks for my digi ph pen...Here is the link...The ppm meter is on sale for like 15 bucks...these are Milwaukee pens..good stuff

ppm pen>>>>>>>>>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/micdtdstemec.html

PH pen>>>>>>>>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html

The usual...switch up the xx for tt...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

ya those are cheap, im def pick those up! 

I just got off additude seedbank and ordered 5 femmed Nirvana AK48 seeds, 5 femmed nirvana wonder woman, and 5 femmed G13 labs white widow seeds! i hope all are female, i will have to learn and try to pick out the males when its time so they dont ruin my crop, i have a granddaddypurple X blue dynamyte seed thats been vegging for a month or so and i still dont see any balls of somesort so i think it mgiht be a female! i need to learn what to look for


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> ya those are cheap, im def pick those up!
> 
> I just got off additude seedbank and ordered 5 femmed Nirvana AK48 seeds, 5 femmed nirvana wonder woman, and 5 femmed G13 labs white widow seeds! i hope all are female, i will have to learn and try to pick out the males when its time so they dont ruin my crop, i have a granddaddypurple X blue dynamyte seed thats been vegging for a month or so and i still dont see any balls of somesort so i think it mgiht be a female! i need to learn what to look for


 

 This is the place to be, with your new attitude more will be helpful. I sent you a p.m. with a killer mite,flies,aphid killer that was reported today to be an effective mold reducer(my buddy had mold-n-mites, mites are gone and mold is reduced 90%) that can be used until the day of harvest. It was passed on to me here, and works wonders. I have not had a mite in 1 complete cycle and have 3 in process that are all mite free.Matter of fact mold has been gone since I was let in on the mixture.
 After due time you'll get more of a feel as male or female b4 the nutz hang.Its all in the lil hair like @ the node IMO

I've heard wonderful things bout nirvanas femd gear


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

ya we all just got off to a bad start! its all good now though! everyones made up! ya i knew nirvana had a good rep so i ordered some from them and then i thought i would give g13 labs a try too with there white widow, im also going to the bay this week or so to get some purp cuts, my next batch should be on its way and kickin shortly!

wat about the lil hair by the node??? is there supposed to be balls right there if its a male???? heres some pics below, the first pic is my granddaddypurple x blue dynamite seed! all the rest are sour diesel, blueberry trainwreck, g-13, white widow, ice queen, blue dream, kryptonite, cheese

first pic is gdp x blue dynamite, second pic is my streched cheese clone, leafs are dieing and a lil yellow on this one! third pic is of a leaf on my kryptonite clone, wat do u guys thinks wrong with it, is that a phosphorus def???


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

pics?


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

DS i didnt get your pm, but heres the pics i forgot to send them lol


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

and more.....


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm thinkin it looks as your ph is off,lockin out nutes.Then it looks as you bumped up the nutes to compensate for that,IMO.
 Get a sauce pan w/ water to a simmer.Add 1 tbsp of garlic powder, 1 of chilly powder.Turn off heat, stir.After bout 15 min add 1 more tsp of each.Blend good.Strain(cheese cloth) into sprayer(1 gal)add 1/2 cap neem oil(first app. only)shake vigerously.Dilute w/ warm water(better for ing. in neem oil if water is not cold, the oil globbs up if water is too cool) to 1 gal.
 This is great added to a bucket and used as a dippin prevention on ALL clones and outside plants.Spray directly on leaves and in hours watch all survivors scramble to the topEDIT? If your in flower already, take the neem out and dip/spray the buds themself.Just let dry B4 lights out-Budd mold!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 28, 2009)

Hiya albino just repot the stretched cheese clone and all will be well it just looks like its rootbound and begging for a little food.

i agree with what ds says regarding ph being out and you may have overcompensated this with extra nutes.

the 3rd leaf picture have you by any chance dripped any water/nute solution on the leaf?

lastly id just go as long as you can with your plants in flower before the mites start to spin webs then id chop the lot as its very hard at this stage to effectively control them without the possibility of budrot.

then get your environment spik and span and start afresh with no mites.

btw most of us have had mites and until youve had them its a nightmare to understand what is up with your plants.

been there done that more times than i care to remember.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin it looks as your ph is off,lockin out nutes.Then it looks as you bumped up the nutes to compensate for that,IMO.
> Get a sauce pan w/ water to a simmer.Add 1 tbsp of garlic powder, 1 of chilly powder.Turn off heat, stir.After bout 15 min add 1 more tsp of each.Blend good.Strain(cheese cloth) into sprayer(1 gal)add 1/2 cap neem oil(first app. only)shake vigerously.Dilute w/ warm water(better for ing. in neem oil if water is not cold, the oil globbs up if water is too cool) to 1 gal.
> This is great added to a bucket and used as a dippin prevention on ALL clones and outside plants.Spray directly on leaves and in hours watch all survivors scramble to the top(I thing the heat phuccs up their skeletor structure? If your in flower already, take the neem out and dip/spray the buds themself.Just let dry B4 lights out-Budd mold!


 
ya i need to get that digi tester! who knows wat my ph is at, those strips are always wrong lol. so use that as a pest controller and prevantative?? i already cut down 6 plants! ill probally feed with water to wash out any nutes that are in the pots and cut down the rest in a few days, i would say there done though! 

ya i threw 2 of my plants that are done outsude cuz they were covered in webs and literally like 500 spider mites were clumped up in a ball on my top cola! it was kinda disturbing ha, so i took my shop vac and now there all gone for now lol, i think im getting like 14 or 16 hours of light outside so they might reveg so im gonna chop those down to asap


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hiya albino just repot the stretched cheese clone and all will be well it just looks like its rootbound and begging for a little food.
> 
> i agree with what ds says regarding ph being out and you may have overcompensated this with extra nutes.
> 
> ...


 
ya ive just been slackin, i need like 5 more pots or so and a bag of soil! is it stretched cuz of the shop lights, there like a few inches above all the plants! naw i dont think i dripped anything, its happening to different leafs!

i need to get that digi tester soon! ya i hate mites, there literally the worst thing, well ill be building my own spot and try to bug proof it lol


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

Dude I'm tellin you 1 app of this sprat/dip does wonders.4 REAL,your B.sin brother.KILL THEM LIL CHLORO SUCKERS. Spray bottoms of all leaves starting from the bottom up.Then go back to the bottom and spray the top side of all leaves.Then hit the pot, under the rim, outside of pot, get what I'm sayin? This stuff is good for the groumd outside to keep em back.Brother go put a pan on the fire and KILL THOSE SUCKERS.YOU STAND NO CHANCE @ A GOOD CROP W/ MITES IN THE MIX.Capps r 4 the point, no disrespect!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Dude I'm tellin you 1 app of this sprat/dip does wonders.4 REAL,your B.sin brother.KILL THEM LIL CHLORO SUCKERS. Spray bottoms of all leaves starting from the bottom up.Then go back to the bottom and spray the top side of all leaves.Then hit the pot, under the rim, outside of pot, get what I'm sayin? This stuff is good for the groumd outside to keep em back.Brother go put a pan on the fire and KILL THOSE SUCKERS.YOU STAND NO CHANCE @ A GOOD CROP W/ MITES IN THE MIX.Capps r 4 the point, no disrespect!


 
but all my plants that are budded are pretty much done! i picked half of them already! 

should i just spray the clones in my closet with it?????? i sprayed azatrol yesterday so ill wait like 2 days and then spray all my clones in the closet!

so your dipping them in the mix and then spraying them???


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> but all my plants that are budded are pretty much done! i picked half of them already!
> 
> Dang 2 late 4 them!
> 
> ...



Not really. Dip now if possible if not spray. Repeat every 3 dayz 4 2-3weeks 2 ensure death of ALL mites.This goes for bigger outdoor plants.Indoor will be knocked out in bout 1-2 weeks

Brother when a senior member hooked this reciepe up I went and got a 50 gal t-can and made a huge batch.I covered the top of my pots and my bro and I dipped everything.It was AMAZING how this stuff works.Kills everything dead, what few survive "scramble" to the tops of branchs where they can B squished,lmao.
 Dip what you can as soon as you can. Dip every clone now and from this day forth.Spray @ first sign of mites.Works for most all insects,goos for perimiter also.
 I have no mites because of this lil mix, so happy happy joy joy.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

so its safe to spray even though i sprayed something yesterday??? im just asking cuz i dont want to kill them if u know wat i mean! heres a link to the azatrol 

hxxp://www.pbigordon.com/pdfs/Azatrol-SL.pdf


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

Did you really spray that stuff inside brother? Crazy stuff you got there. They won't even give the ingredients out,"other" just doesn't cut it round here. Guess that's the diffrence from consumption and profit. I tend to care what I smoke and consume. I mean come on here brother did you see all the PPE warnings ect... Not to mention "migrant worker applicants". Come on brother if it where me I'd find a biohazard waste depo and drop that toxic soup off.

 Man I'd dip asap as that stuff has many health warnings visible, who knows what their hiding.But I only grow for 4 people-mother 2 brothers and myself.I care what we consume.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

lol ya that stuff is pretty toxic! my buddy suits up from head to toe! supposily it works but thats just wat i hear! its the most expensive stuff around here so i thought i would try it and it might work, its omri approved! im gonna try your tea though and see how it works! i just cant wait to get my new house sprayed by clark pest control (i got termites and black widows like crazy) and then move all my stuff over there and start with fresh healthy clones and then ill dip them like u said throughout veg and then flower them and keep it cool and not go in there with the same shoes or same clothes! ill even take a shower everytime before i get near that door lol


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

This "tea" was passed to me with a high recommendation. I can't stress how WONDERFUL this stuff works. Altho I've never tried it on those nasty red mites you boys breed over seas !


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

ill be trying it shortly! i cant wait until im buggless! i know its gonna take some work but im willing! 

how should i disinfect my hood, fan, inline fan, ducting, ac, tent, etc... befroe i bring it to my new pad! i dont want to bring 1 mite or egg or larva over there! wat should i do??? place a fogger in my house( i live in now) and then spray with 1/2 bleach 1/2 water mix????? im new to this game so im not real sure but if i rememmber correctly people are using bleach??????


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

I made a huge mix and washed my tent( ya I grow in a big tent,lol) inside and out. I changed my ducting and washed everything else,everything.I also dipped every plant in veg B-4 bringing into newly cleaned tent, then I now simply spray every 2 weeks in the flower room and bout 1x a month in veg. Altho I do dip each clone the day I bring it out the dome and also each seed as soon as 3 finger leaves show.Its well worth sprayin w/ nothin there than scramblin to kill, when your really spreadin round,lol. Get 1 w/ mites and dip in the "tea", watch for yourself.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jul 28, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I made a huge mix and washed my tent( ya I grow in a big tent,lol) inside and out. I changed my ducting and washed everything else,everything.I also dipped every plant in veg B-4 bringing into newly cleaned tent, then I now simply spray every 2 weeks in the flower room and bout 1x a month in veg. Altho I do dip each clone the day I bring it out the dome and also each seed as soon as 3 finger leaves show.Its well worth sprayin w/ nothin there than scramblin to kill, when your really spreadin round,lol. Get 1 w/ mites and dip in the "tea", watch for yourself.


 
ya my tent is 6.5 x 6.5 x 6.5 ft, how big is yours????? ya ducting is cheap i might as well get new ducting! so u cleaned EVERYTHING with 50% bleach and 50% water??? im cleaning everything once the 6 other plants are cut down which will be soon, i wanna do one more water feeding to make sure to get all the nutes out so i dont got some chemy smoke!


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 28, 2009)

9'L x 7'H x 6'W is the size of my tent. Believe it or not I used the tea to clean w/. I bought a new sponge mop and went to town. The only thing I didn't clean was the inside of my vortex fans,but nothin can live in there!

Flushin is touchy round these parts,lol. They say ya cant fluch outdoors now can ya!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 9, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> 9'L x 7'H x 6'W is the size of my tent. Believe it or not I used the tea to clean w/. I bought a new sponge mop and went to town. The only thing I didn't clean was the inside of my vortex fans,but nothin can live in there!
> 
> Flushin is touchy round these parts,lol. They say ya cant fluch outdoors now can ya!


 
sorry ive been at the new house fixing her up and getting ready for the build! so you think i should clean everything with that mix or some bleach or other chemicals???? i want to clean everything REAL good before i bring it all to my new house, i dont want any spidermites or other bugs comeing into the new pad! im gonna try and make sure no bugs this grow

i just got my seeds also! im gonna germ them and take them to the new house wheres theres no bugs and let them veg up there with my 1000 after i clean everything deeply with something! god i hate bugs

i got some pics in my growroom thread!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 9, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Hiya albino just repot the stretched cheese clone and all will be well it just looks like its rootbound and begging for a little food.
> 
> i agree with what ds says regarding ph being out and you may have overcompensated this with extra nutes.
> 
> ...


 
ya mites are terrible! wat else do i need to do to get my envirmoment spik and span and perfect to the tee????? 

as of right now my supplies for my new op are my 1000 watter my 12,000 btu portable ac and my piece of junk active air inline (306 cfm)! 

my plan is to get 2 more 1000's and a 8 inch eclipse inline and a digi ph meter for my upcoming grow! i think things should go alot better for me next time! i think after all that is said and done and everythings hooked up i tihnk everything should be good and great, wat u all think?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 9, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> first of all i wasnt even talking to you, i thought u left my journal for good, man was i wrong!!!!!
> 
> you in nor cal near sac??????


Typical Smackramento kid with bright ideas that is in over his head. Maybe try to lurk for awhile and post when you have something positive to share, or when you are gonna ask a vet some valued advice...in a respectful tone. It's not hard to have a lil humility and learn by reading first. Keeping your eyes and ears open and your mouth shut goes a long way on this board. Give credit where it's due and if you want to talk smack, you should back it up. The racist ** just shows what you're made of unfortunately..my guess is that ol' albino is from Rio Linda. Just my two cents...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 10, 2009)

bla bla bla 

dude all that is done and over with! where u been at? u must be from Olivehurst, CA correct?????

anyway keep reading for updates thanks for posting


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 10, 2009)

wouldnt smoke that if my life depended on it. And I definately would not bu that from a clinic here in socal. ESPECIALLY IF THERE IS A MITE PROBLEM. That herb is trash in my eyes. Start over. Sorry man. 

My .02 as a med card holder in So Cal.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 10, 2009)

i never said i was selling it at a club! and i never said this was super fire! so thank you for posting and actually u would be surprised if u seen it kid! not all the plants were infested! and u would be surpised how much dank nugs actually have mites around here, get urself a microscope and check some **** out!

Anyway my slab is getting poured right now and ill be framing a lil later and then ill stand the walls tomorrow and cut the roof! seeds are germin in a paper towel in a baggy that i got from UK, should sprout tomorrow hopefully! anyway keep checking in for updates thanks


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought we purged the anger from this thread? All that stuff posted between Albino, me, and the others is squashed... Everyone including Albino brought a more positive attitude to the table and moved on from there....
Lets try and keep it positive...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank You Hamster!!!!!

I Hate It When People Just Come In Out Of No Where And Start Talking Crap! Its **... I Dont Know Why They Do That! He Was Acting Like A Child And Not A Professional Like He Intended He Was Lol 




Anyway My Slab Is Supossed To Be Done Today, All My Walls Are Framed And Ready To Be Stood Up! If All Goes Good Today Then Tomorrow I Will Have The Roof On And Ready For Electrical And Drywall! It Will Move A Lot Faster Once That Slab Is Done!
Also I Just Picked Up 5 Purple Rock And 3 Gdp Clones From Canna Care! Im Mothering Those Out And Germin My Seeds Right Now Actually, Ill Shoot Some Pics Later Of Everything


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2009)

It sucks waiting around for something to get finished so that you can get it all done and get started....hope it gets done today...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 13, 2009)

nope they flaked again, SUPPOSILY they are coming tomorrow, we will see though, there fired if they dont show up! ill show u how fast i work when this slab gets poured, i cant wait bro, it sux, its like christmas lol


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 19, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I thought we purged the anger from this thread? All that stuff posted between Albino, me, and the others is squashed... Everyone including Albino brought a more positive attitude to the table and moved on from there....
> Lets try and keep it positive...


EDITED and warning issued


----------



## Locked (Aug 19, 2009)

edit

This thread is alive because the mods hve let it live not because I happen to post in it once in awhile... I was one of the first ones to call Albino out on his racist earlier post and things got out of hand. Everyone involved in that was spoken to and we all let bygones be bygones and moved on... I understand how easy it can be to read through this thread and take offense with some of the stuff he posted, I was there when it was posted and I took offense. It's his GJ and it doesn't hve to be a benefit to the forum to exist. He just has to abide by the rules. He has done a pretty good job of that since then and we all hve shown why this forum is better then others...*The same people he bashed initially hve all tried to help him* *since*... I think that says alot about the members here...

I do like the anology though...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 19, 2009)

everyone needs to chill smoke a paper square put the bongs down your a little too high we all know the best weed is in my lungs. L.A. med user


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 19, 2009)

WHY ARE MY COMMENTS EDITED BUT NOT ALBINO'S??? LOL  did I offend you?I think that I clearly and intelligently explained my position and mindset in my last post. HICK...if something needs editing just look at the page 1 of this thread. I'm upset because I was lured in here by the title and then I read this crap...the first few pages, and then respond to it (albeit late) but his racist putdowns are still there, but my response and comparison is edited/deleted?!? WOW   IMHO you should delete his garbage as well, just to be fair...so we can move on...if that's what we're trying to do here  ~420


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 19, 2009)

If You Read The Whole Thread You Would Understand Wats Going On! Get Out Of Here If You Dont Have Nothing Nice To Say! Everything Is Squashed Like Everyone Else Told You! We "all" Have Moved Past It And Its In The Past Already! Keep It Up And U'll Get Banned Since You Already Got Warned By Hick! Thanks For Looking, Pics Will Be Up Tomorrow And There Will Be A Update


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 19, 2009)

just read through the thread cant wait to see the new room you got going 100 plants under 4 1000 watters im sure you'll get what you ask for at the end lol


----------



## Hick (Aug 20, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm a goon... and I'm fixin' to flex me muscles..  If you kids want to pull hair 'n kick shins, keep it off the board.
> My advice is to utilize the "ignore" feature, and save yourselves some trouble from the "goon squad"..
> AD was suspended for his trashing the filter and rules. No need to further provoke the issue.


Then you read this one ehh?.. Mr garbageville...  
He suffered the consequences of his action, took the lumps and came back with a "new and improved" attitude. 



> WHY ARE MY COMMENTS EDITED BUT NOT ALBINO'S??? LOL did I offend you?
> Haaaa.. don't flatter yourself   IF.. and when you offend me, you won't have any doubt or question..
> I think that I clearly and intelligently explained my position and mindset in my last post.
> Hmmmmm. "I" didn't see it as _"intelligent"_ in the least. Rekindling old flames "IMHO"
> ...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 20, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Then you read this one ehh?.. Mr garbageville...
> He suffered the consequences of his action, took the lumps and came back with a "new and improved" attitude.


 
thanks, nicely said hick


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 21, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> thanks, nicely said hick




This is weak..."DHick" ...have fun with this worthless :ignore: thread, you can have it.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 23, 2009)

well hows it going everyone! 

ive been working alot at the new place and i was working in the bay yesterday and i dropped in at harborside to pick up some clones and medicene and no lie there was 125 people in line! so im going early on wednesday cuz i have to finish a job up there so ill be at harborside early! i was amzed of how packed it was, they had a good selection of clones though! ill be back next week to get my batch. 

anyway ive been thinkin and i think im gonna throw all my plants (20) that have mites in the tent and just flower them with my 1000 watter! the mites wont go away! a $100 bottle spray (azatrol) wont even get rid of them! im whipping up a batch of garlic powder, chilly powder and water on the saucepan tonight and spraying them all and dippin all the smaller ones! supposely it works and im willing to try it so im giving it a shot tonight! then im gonna clean my tent and my fans and ducting and throw them in there and veg them for 3 days with the MH and then switch to 12/12! in the meantime ill be working on the other room and picking up clones to take over there and veg up!

wat do u guys reccomend to clean the tent and room out since its infested with mites from my previous harvest and now the mited plants in the closet?? bleach, alcohol, water n soap, degreaser??? wat would be the best and most affective to get them all out???


----------



## earlmaster09 (Aug 24, 2009)

man thats pretty rough, i hate mites, i had them in my green house all over my vegetables this year, lost all my vines(cantalope,watermelon, and cucumbers) ladybugs did the trick to save all the other stuff tho, i would be so pissed to spend a 100$ and have it not work, hope your new plan with garlic and chili works out! mojo


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 24, 2009)

that sux u lost all ur veggies, i hate mites there the worst thing! ya other people stand by this product azatrol, but for me it seems like its not working! i whipped up a batch last night but i think i might of watered it down too much cuz it didnt seem to kill any of them



WOW WHY DO I GOT 3 RED SQUARES NOW, I ONLY HAD 1 YESTERDAY AND IT WAS ABOUT TO GO AWAY, WHY DID I GET 2 MORE NOW????? I DIDNT RECEIVE ANY BAD REP LATELY SO WHY WOULD I GET 2 MORE SQUARES???? ANY ADMINS KNOW WHY????


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't sweat the lil stuff Albino...I think you hve 3 squares because your post total has gone up...just keep up the positive attitude and they will turn green eventually...


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> WOW WHY DO I GOT 3 RED SQUARES NOW, I ONLY HAD 1 YESTERDAY AND IT WAS ABOUT TO GO AWAY, WHY DID I GET 2 MORE NOW????? I DIDNT RECEIVE ANY BAD REP LATELY SO WHY WOULD I GET 2 MORE SQUARES???? ANY ADMINS KNOW WHY????



There you go Albino...I made you green again...now keep up the new improved attitude and keep it green....


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 24, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> There you go Albino...I made you green again...now keep up the new improved attitude and keep it green....


 
thanks bro, appreciate it! i was posting last night and i only had 1 red square adn then today i had 3, it tripped me out lol, thanks man! 

As of right now im taking all the old pots out and picking up in the room a lil and am about to fog it with doom fogger and then clean the tent with 2 tablespoons bleach/gallon and hopefully get it clean that way and then throw all my plants in there! i just got some soil and grow bags so they will all be transplanted and in there with the 1000 watter hopefully tonight, the strains are sour d, blueberrytrainwreck, blue dream, white widow, gdpXblue dynamite, ice queen and cheese! i hate spider mites so bad guys!


----------



## earlmaster09 (Aug 25, 2009)

buy some fly tape to, it will help


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 25, 2009)

i will, i think they come in a box of 8 so ill have plenty!

i fogged it this morning for 3 hours then let it air out, i hope all the spider mites and other pests are dead!!!!! tonight when it cools down im gonna spray the tent with a mix of 2 tblsp of bleach with a gal of water to clean it up real good and then turn my 1000 watter on and put all them in there!


----------



## Locked (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Albino maybe you shld order a cpl hundred lady bugs for the grow just to be on the safe side...I put 1 lil lady bug that I found outside in my tent and I saw a decrease in these lil gnat things...not spider mites and they were doing no harm except being annoying...but there was less of them at weeks end...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 25, 2009)

well here at the store they sell them in a cup of 1500, and i used them in my last grow that i just harvested and they either died or somehow got out the tent and disappeared, lol its funny every night i would see a lady bug chillin somewhere in my room or house! others would be dead on top of the soil


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 26, 2009)

well good morning everyone! i was up late last night messin around in the room! did a lil bleaching and transplanting! heres a few pics

o and wat do u think about the one being a male, theres pics below, im thinking it might be a male cuz its the only seed in there! its been vegging for about 2 months under a flo


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 26, 2009)

just found out by many different people thats its a male, ripped it up, hopefully everything else is good


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2009)

Hopefully you don't get anymore males Albino... and the mites stay away...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 26, 2009)

well all the others are clones supposely!
 ya i hate mites, there eggs are everywhere and the adults are everywhere! i fogged with doom and sprayed with the garlic chilly powder receipe and there still everywhere! i dont know wat else to do! ive done everything but hopefully if i keep spraying every 2 days they will go away and be under control


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 27, 2009)

heres some pics of the babies in there home!

the 8th and 9th pic is kryptonite in a 5 gal no nutes!!!! WHY DO U GUYS THINK ITS DROOPY????? it can be over watered or shes thirsty, but its neither! what u guys think??? its a lil droopy and the leaf tips are pointed downward! and a few other plants are a lil yellow in the other pics, i thought it may of needed nitrogen and i gave nutes and it didnt fix it but it didnt get worse either so i dont know!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> thanks man appreciate it!
> 
> ya i used the cheap strips and it said my tap is at 7.5, i bet its higher than that! it said my purified water is at like 6.3 - 6.7 i think. ive been wanting to get a digi but have been putting it off cuz i recently just bought the portable ac! arnt the digis like $100 or something??????


 

I also live in cali and have two of the same strains..purple kush and bubble gum my tap is 6 and I have no issues with it at all use it for everything. if the pics on the first page were ubblegum then it looks a lot like mine..good luck.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 28, 2009)

edit i got these strains from a guy in santa rosa off craigslist and cant get agold of him anymore, that kush is some fire too if its the same i got! real dense and full of trichs! bubblegum was the dankest though


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi albino all your plants look like they need watering judging by the surface soil being dry have you tested the pot's weight when watered v's the weight when dry.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Aug 28, 2009)

idk cuz i just transplanted them like 3 days ago! they have been down ever since. so i dont know there dry weight in the grow bags yet! they have water, thats wat i thought the case was so then i watered them but there still a lil droopy, maybe there just getting used to the 1000 watter! theve been under flourescents since birth. 

heres some pics of the closet op

the 2 last pics are after i transplanted some of them! what do u guys think of the yellowing, think i need to give it some more nutes! just gave pura vida grow a few days ago and the yellowing hasnt gone away


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 5, 2009)

posted pics on my other thread called "how many lights in a 10 x 12 room"

i accidently posted them there and now the website wont let me post them on this thread!

wat do u guys think my leavs could be turning yellow and crisping up???? i gave nutes and is still doing it????


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 8, 2009)

HI,

I'm jumping in on this thread late in the action...  I'm so glad that I missed all the excitement and props to Hick and all of you for working through all the bull durum and for letting bygones be bygones and starting anew...   Very refreshing! 

I couldn't find your other thread...   You can go into manage attachments in that thread and remove that photo if you'd like and re-post it over here or maybe put a weblink so others can find the photo if you don't move it over here.   Did your plants stop drooping?  It was probably stress from getting used to the 1K HID light.  

If you are having leaves crisp up it sounds like your plants need to be flushed of nutes and go with water for a couple feedings and see if they improve.  I'd hold off on the Pura Vida or any nutes until the burn goes away...  

I read earlier that you were using Purple Maxx and Gravity on your flowering plants.  I think the Eel River products are good stuff but they are pretty harsh as far as additives go.  Gravity really takes a lot out of the plant and shouldn't be used unless your plants are really healthy and flowering vigorously.  I tried it with a couple strains and I didn't like the extreme yellowing and stress that it caused my girls while they finished.  I've gone totally organic in the last few months but if I still fed from nute bottles and wanted to use a flower finisher I'd go with AN Overdrive rather than Gravity...   I do like Purple Maxx or 'Snowstorm' as they are now selling it around here...  It's a quality PK additive.  I used it at 1/4 to 1/3 strength and it was comparable to other PK boosters I've used.

Happy Growing!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 8, 2009)

well theres a link in red all the way at the bottom of my signature! ill take some more pics today and post them on here! ya i actually flushed them this morning, so ill see how they do in the next upcoming week! have u heard of tent fumes from a grow tent??? i think that might be a problem too maybe but im not sure! i liked the gravity and purplemaxx but now that i think about it maybe it was the gravity burning up my leafs and dieing off in the last harvest!


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 8, 2009)

sOMETHING WAS/IS burnin em up. 4 sure its not natural. Looks like ph+heat issue+burn(overcomp from ph issues) 2 me my friend.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 8, 2009)

wats up DS long time no see, hows things going bro??

well i got my ac in there i turn it on every other day or so! im using water i buy at the store, i beleive the ph is around 6 something! my buddy uses the same water and its cool everythings green! when i use pura vida i use half of wat the bottle says, so i dont think im over nuteing them! im not sure though! i never went through this in the veg stage only at the end of flowering! could it be my tent fumes maybe?????? im gonna buy that ph meter someone recomended me to get tomorrow at the shop! the yellow one or something i think its like $30 for the digi! any way ill talk to you later


the purple rocks at the other pad had catepillars, i had holes and black dots on the leavs and so far i found and killed 2! there could be more though!


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> idk cuz i just transplanted them like 3 days ago! they have been down ever since. so i dont know there dry weight in the grow bags yet! they have water, thats wat i thought the case was so then i watered them but there still a lil droopy, maybe there just getting used to the 1000 watter! theve been under flourescents since birth.
> 
> heres some pics of the closet op
> 
> the 2 last pics are after i transplanted some of them! what do u guys think of the yellowing, think i need to give it some more nutes! just gave pura vida grow a few days ago and the yellowing hasnt gone away




Hey man I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.. I had similar problems in my clone tray a while back and Im seeing similarities to your tray... I can see water build up on the bottom and edge of your tray, it looks too wet inside the dome.. It may not be that the rockwool is too wet but the area the plants are in is a fungus breeding ground... I lightly mist my trays and the dome but I dont every let water build up in the tray because mold will kill your plants...

The clones that you transplanted look fine, never look at old growth to determine if a plant needs to be fed.. It is normal for a clone to yellow on a couple of leaves... Cut the yellow off of the plant, if a leaf is only half yellow then just trim half of the leaf...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 8, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hey man I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in.. I had similar problems in my clone tray a while back and Im seeing similarities to your tray... I can see water build up on the bottom and edge of your tray, it looks too wet inside the dome.. It may not be that the rockwool is too wet but the area the plants are in is a fungus breeding ground... I lightly mist my trays and the dome but I dont every let water build up in the tray because mold will kill your plants...
> 
> The clones that you transplanted look fine, never look at old growth to determine if a plant needs to be fed.. It is normal for a clone to yellow on a couple of leaves... Cut the yellow off of the plant, if a leaf is only half yellow then just trim half of the leaf...


 
true true, well good thing all the clones rooted but i cant take them out of the tray cuz when i lift the dome off for 5 minutes they are drooped all the way down and look dead, im trying to break them in but everytime i take it off for a minute they immediately droop! so i cant transplant them and they all have crazy roots and need to be transplanted bad! ya i think my problem was too much water and i was misting them twice daily!! the clones i took off had lil buds on them and they all molded off lol, is that good or bad????

ya all the new clones from the club look good, just the tips are burnt, i think it was too hot cuz i didnt have a curculatin fan for the flo light! and its on a 2nd story so i think it was heat stress! also i found 2 catipillars that were chewing and making holes on the leafs and was leaving there **** on my leafs, i found them today though, i just hope there no more


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> true true, well good thing all the clones rooted but i cant take them out of the tray cuz when i lift the dome off for 5 minutes they are drooped all the way down and look dead, im trying to break them in but everytime i take it off for a minute they immediately droop! so i cant transplant them and they all have crazy roots and need to be transplanted bad! ya i think my problem was too much water and i was misting them twice daily!! the clones i took off had lil buds on them and they all molded off lol, is that good or bad????
> 
> ya all the new clones from the club look good, just the tips are burnt, i think it was too hot cuz i didnt have a curculatin fan for the flo light! and its on a 2nd story so i think it was heat stress! also i found 2 catipillars that were chewing and making holes on the leafs and was leaving there **** on my leafs, i found them today though, i just hope there no more




Ouch... Lots of issues... Mold, humidity, heat stress and caterpillars... Lol its ok Ive been there, you will get it all worked out and get into a system of growing... I know its stress right now but one day you will look back and laugh..

I buy clones from clubs also, yeah they look nice as barely rooted clones but I have yet to transplant one that the leaves that were left on it when it was cut for a clone that didnt turn yellow... Just snip em off and watch the green grow... Your transplants look healthy and perky, just keep it up... 

Just a suggestion but if you have had any kind of mold issues i suggest you treat all your plants with organocide so that mildew doesnt take hold. If you do this while still in veg you wont have to worry about using it while budding... You can get organocide from home depot it is OMRI certified organic..


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 9, 2009)

I have heard of no magical supplament. Your bottled water is null and void of all micro/macro nutes. Therefor you must replace em. I love Advanced Nutes but the best supp. I've found is "MAGICAL"/MAG-magnesium, I-iron,Cal-calcium. Since they are this bad I would add a minute of superthrive(brother a little goes a ling way, 1 drop per 5 gal.SERIOUS A LIL GOES FAR) or B-52 from A.N.
 This + only give em nutes 1x a week in soil. Also add 3" of perlite @ the bottom of your pots and mix 2/3 soil 1/3 perlite and add on top of 3" perlite bed.
 Thanks, good to be back. Been busy, real busy.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 9, 2009)

Mold, I have a swamp cooler,lmao. I know how to fight that crap. Hate it, but have not lost 1g to it in my flowers,lol. Rhinoskin(barricade w/ new additives)+ bakinsoda and water.And if in veg, add a bit of neam oil(gotta warm the water cause the neam will not spread if your usin cool water)
 A sulfer burner would help also, but I'm not addin more heat in the summer,lmao. In the winter burn on brother, burn on


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 9, 2009)

i cant take them out of the tray cuz when i lift the dome off for 5 minutes they are drooped all the way down and look dead, im trying to break them in but everytime i take it off for a minute they immediately droop! so i cant transplant them and they all have crazy roots and need to be transplanted bad! ya i think my problem was too much water and i was misting them twice daily!! the clones i took off had lil buds on them and they all molded off lol, is that good or bad????

OUCH. ist off you need to stop mistin em. This is the only way a clippin gets fed. You said it has roots,lol, no longer a clippin-NOW A CLONE. Clones you add nutes and feed the roots,lol. Only a bit of nutes now brother, I know you want BIG results, but ya gotta start low. 
 So once you see roots STOP MISTING. Now you say they droop when you remove it. Don't remove it all in 1 day, ya gotta harden em off. I'll open 1 edge w' a toothpick or somethin for a day. Then if it looks good I'll raise the other side as well. It takes 2-3 days befor I remove the dome. 
 Mold @ this stage results in trash. Throw em away.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 11, 2009)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Ouch... Lots of issues... Mold, humidity, heat stress and caterpillars... Lol its ok Ive been there, you will get it all worked out and get into a system of growing... I know its stress right now but one day you will look back and laugh..
> 
> I buy clones from clubs also, yeah they look nice as barely rooted clones but I have yet to transplant one that the leaves that were left on it when it was cut for a clone that didnt turn yellow... Just snip em off and watch the green grow... Your transplants look healthy and perky, just keep it up...
> 
> Just a suggestion but if you have had any kind of mold issues i suggest you treat all your plants with organocide so that mildew doesnt take hold. If you do this while still in veg you wont have to worry about using it while budding... You can get organocide from home depot it is OMRI certified organic..


 
ya lots of problems, i hate it, got to deal with them though and move on to the next set or probs right lol. ya im gonna buy some tomorrow when i go to home dept to pick up a trench digger so i can run my power line to my box to power up the new room! thanks. its safe to spray on the plants right??? i used safers 3-1 and neem oil and they ruined some lil vegged plants of mine.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 11, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I have heard of no magical supplament. Your bottled water is null and void of all micro/macro nutes. Therefor you must replace em. I love Advanced Nutes but the best supp. I've found is "MAGICAL"/MAG-magnesium, I-iron,Cal-calcium. Since they are this bad I would add a minute of superthrive(brother a little goes a ling way, 1 drop per 5 gal.SERIOUS A LIL GOES FAR) or B-52 from A.N.
> This + only give em nutes 1x a week in soil. Also add 3" of perlite @ the bottom of your pots and mix 2/3 soil 1/3 perlite and add on top of 3" perlite bed.
> Thanks, good to be back. Been busy, real busy.


 
well glad your back, ive been real bust to with the house and owrking and building this new room! you came back right in time, im wiring up the new room for power after i dig a 100 foot long trench to go from the breaker of the main house to the new room for its own lil panel box full of switches. u think 100 or so feet is to long to go from the main panel to a new panel on the new detached room? i just need to get thick gauge wire huh?

so i need to get all that and feed it all that in one feeding for 1x a week ?????? do i need to add, iron, cal, mag everytime i water??????? ya i wish i had a sulfur burner, thats some sort of c02 right???? im gonna save up and get like a $800 system sooner or later!

i havent misted them in a few days, theres crazy roots like 2 inches long coming out from every direction, im gonna try and transplant tomorrow, ive been letting the dome stay open a lil so i can break them in so we'll see how it goes tomorrow

ive always had bad luck with neem oil for some reason, (everytime)


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

As far as the power goes there's a certain depth and wire guage you must follow if an inspector is commin through, I believe. With soil the best thing is (for me) that is holds the nutes as well as buffers the ph. Yes I'd add 5ml of cal/mg(becareful 2 types high N for vegg and high P for flowering, use according to cycle) and do this every time. I add 1st, raising my tds to round 150 from nothing(2-12 usually). 
 What nutes do you use? Here's an example of my weekly feeding. 2 50 gal drums w/ tap (chlorine here)water well airrated(24 hours @ least) I will add Vodoo, Parrahna, Tarantula(good stuff for roots,really really good)and a tad of molassis. If the ph needs to be bumped up a bit I'll add Barricade(this has never needed to be dropped)This is done in only 1 barrel. Then I attach my feeding wand to the pump and water. I'll transfer fresh water to the left over water in the other barrel. The next day I'll add nutes ( up to 1100, but never over.Depends on the stage of life. 600-800 for clones)ph it and feed. Then its water for the next 5. If your gonna do an entire room full you may need 3 50 gal barrels.
 A suler burner is basicly a 60 watt heat lamp w/ a cylender(can't spell for crap) tightly around it. You put it up high and w/ the exaust fans off, plug it in and add 1 tsp of sulfer on top. The sulfer turns vapors and coats the leaf. I'm pretty sure it raises the ph so the growth is inhibited.
  If your gonna do a room you may want to step away from the R.O. water and utalize the tap. R.O. process is very waistful


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 11, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> As far as the power goes there's a certain depth and wire guage you must follow if an inspector is commin through, I believe. With soil the best thing is (for me) that is holds the nutes as well as buffers the ph. Yes I'd add 5ml of cal/mg(becareful 2 types high N for vegg and high P for flowering, use according to cycle) and do this every time. I add 1st, raising my tds to round 150 from nothing(2-12 usually).
> What nutes do you use? Here's an example of my weekly feeding. 2 50 gal drums w/ tap (chlorine here)water well airrated(24 hours @ least) I will add Vodoo, Parrahna, Tarantula(good stuff for roots,really really good)and a tad of molassis. If the ph needs to be bumped up a bit I'll add Barricade(this has never needed to be dropped)This is done in only 1 barrel. Then I attach my feeding wand to the pump and water. I'll transfer fresh water to the left over water in the other barrel. The next day I'll add nutes ( up to 1100, but never over.Depends on the stage of life. 600-800 for clones)ph it and feed. Then its water for the next 5. If your gonna do an entire room full you may need 3 50 gal barrels.
> A suler burner is basicly a 60 watt heat lamp w/ a cylender(can't spell for crap) tightly around it. You put it up high and w/ the exaust fans off, plug it in and add 1 tsp of sulfer on top. The sulfer turns vapors and coats the leaf. I'm pretty sure it raises the ph so the growth is inhibited.
> If your gonna do a room you may want to step away from the R.O. water and utalize the tap. R.O. process is very waistful


 
ya ill dig 12 inches down but i think ill get the biggest wire cuz ill have 6 ligths, ac, fans all going through that one wire !!! isnt the longer the wire the more voltage u lose through it by the time i gets to the source?????

sorry im a lil confused i just want to make sure i get this right sorry if i ask to many questions im just trying to learn adn get the hang of it this time, im not wanting all my leafs falling off again like last time lol

so use 5 ml of calmag with every watering (cuz that restores all the stuff in the water when its filtered at the store right??) wats tds?????? and those high numbers u are talking about are PPM right??? i dont know anything about that, i gotta go get a ppm and ph digi meter i guess!!! voodo, parrahna, tarantula and barricade are all additives right???????? so u feed all these 1 day and then water with nutes the next day??????????

is this how it should be???

DAY 1 water + cal mag
DAY 2 Additives
DAY 3 Full nutes
DAY 4 - 9 water + cal mag
DAY 10 Additives
DAY 11 Full nutes

so the sulfur burner coats the leafs?? wats the pros and cons of that???? isnt to high ph bad and lock out nutes and stuff???? ya im sick of filling these 5 gal jugs up all the time, my buddy has a 50 gal drum and i love it its so easy to do a feeding with that and the wand! im in the market for a few. so i can use my tap water to feed??? what do i add to get rid of the chlorine and stuff so i can use it for watering????


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 17, 2009)

well i bought voodoo, pirahana, cal mag and a docotr doom pyrethim fogger! o and also some vendors came out to our shop and everyone got hooked up, i got some verm tea and a few bags of there additive soil and coco! i notice the use of the tea alredy, the girls REALLY love it, there dancing all over the tent tanning under the 1000 watter! im 3 days into flower, i think im gonna go get some big bud from advanced nutes! ill take some pics a lil later tonight as i just sprayed them all with azatrol, i think now that im being consistant i dont have a lot of spider mites anymore and cuz its cooling down! ive fogged a few times and spray azatrol all over the plant 3x a week and spray the tent and pots with bleach every other day! i once heard on here from someone, CLEAN = GREEN


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 17, 2009)

Heres an example of my feeding regime. 
Day 1-magical Vodoo pirahna tarantula b-52 barricade then ph. The tds will be low. The cal/mg(magical 4 me)will change the tds the most.(ebay hanna has a good line 4 round $40.00 to the door. Get an ec/tds/ppm combo. Very imp. to get the auto temp. adjust.)
 Then ph. Get the drop test, very cheap and works well w/ advanced lineup. I always cross check w/ my probe and the drops let me know when its time to calibrate the digi. 6-6.5 for Soil/cocco.

Day 2 nutes(G.H. 3 part, Floranova, sensi 2 part ect....Ya dig)and ph.(I believe lower nutes-1050 max- resu;ts in less plant stress MORE YEILD) and ph
 Day 3-6 ph water only.

 Brother give it a try, your gonna love the output.
P.s. go to A.N.s' website and click the nutrient calculator. This will help you get to know what to add when.
 Remember your nutes are the N-P-K(basicly) and the supplements (bloods candy rhino skin vodoo tarantula ect ect)are basicly the rest. It takes hours to mix a batch of supplements, never just dump em all in together. 1 @ a time and mix mix mix


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 17, 2009)

so u water with something everyday for atleast 3 days? your not worried about root rot or nothing like that? or are you soiless?????? u using hydroton or something in that nature ds??? damn u use alot of nutes and supplements, how is the after product????? sure is some fire huh.

ya im about to get the tarantula and barricade!!!!! is there any special order u mix these nutes in?????


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 17, 2009)

? brother Only supplements for 1 day-nutes-water-water-water-water-water. Not everyday at first,but once they get bout 1' then daily. DEPENDS ON WEIGHT. The point is only nutes 1x every 6 waterings, same w/ the supplements. HELL YA ITS THE BOMB. If you need be let it dry, just keep track and don't feed to much.
 I use 3" perlite then 50/50 perlite/Canna cocco mix. If the knats get bad, then add 2-3" of perlite to the top of cocco. Works wonders.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 18, 2009)

my feed is like this...
day1 nutes
day3 water
day5 water
day7water
day9nutes
day11 water
day13 water
day15water etc..

so i give nutes ever 3 waterings, im using soil though, 50 ocean forest/50 light warrior.

so u give supplements when u give them nutes???? im a lil confused sorry, cuz u said day 1 (supplements, day 2 nutes and then day 3 water! so supplments one watering and then wait until medium gets dry and then give full batch of nutes and wait until dry and then water from there on out until 5 more wet/dry cycles????, thats wat im understanding!

i might of messed up cuz i mixed... pura vida grow, liquid karma, voddo juice, piranha, cal.mag, and some vermt tea!!!


im a lil stoned just got back from 4 different collectives adn got treats at every one :fly:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 19, 2009)

wat do u guys think about a 13 inch wide hood??? the super sun 2 hood?? its 26 x 13 i believe


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 3, 2009)

i think you should rent a warehouse and grow 10,000 plants and get 5 puonds from each and then sell it all because that what this website is about.

If people would just grow for there own personal use MJ would have such a bad REP...


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 4, 2009)

wat do u guys think about the super sun 2 hood????


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Oct 29, 2009)

heres some pics of the gals veggin under a 400! should have 2 but need another hood! these are all the cuts from harbsorside and 1 other club! there going under the 600's in about a week! 

i have some yellowing but it seems to be getting better, last 2 pics


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 16, 2009)

*thc is good for me-* no its called an alternative economy! if i had a wharehouse beleive me it would be packed with lights and generators! trust that! thanks for sharing :aok:

well guys i figured out wat the problem was! run off was 3800ppm of the plant with the yellowing leafs pictured above! the same strain but the plant is green and beautfuls run off was 2800 ppm, so im gonna bring them all in the bath tub and flush them all real good!


----------

